# الأقسام العامة > المجلس العام >  طرق التعامل مع الطفل العنيد والعصبي

## بنت مثقفة

سيدتي هل تعاني من عناد طفلك ؟ هل لديك مشكلة وتريدي التخلص منها ؟ عناد طفلك يسبب لك المتاعب ؟ هل جربتي جميع الأساليب والطرق للعلاج عناد طفلك ؟ اذا سوف نقدم لك سيدتي الحلول المثالية المقنعه للقضاء على عناد طفلك 

طفلي يزعجني ولا اقدر عليه .. يعاندني ويعادني كثيرا .. لا استطيع ضبطه ….. الخ , كلمات معتادة لدي السيدة او الأم الذي تعاني من عناد طفلها , ما عليك سيدتي بالصبر والتمعن فى الموضوع الذي سوف يعرض لك .

لم يخلو بيت من وجود طفل عنيد , فكثير من الأباء والأمهات لا يدرون خطورة هذة الظاهرة أو المشكلة ” عناد الطفل ” وذلك نتيجة الاهمال فى التربية الصحيحة , حيث ان الدلال والأهتمام الزائد للطفل ينمي العناد للطفل دون ان يدركون عوائق الدلال الزائد , غالبا فى مجمتعنا الحالي ليس لديهم المعرفة الكافية فى التعامل مع تربية الطفل , خاصة الأمهات قد تسيطر عليها الأمومه وتلبي جميع المتطلبات لطفلها , فحين رفضت الأم تلبية طلب صغيرها قد يبدأ بأسلوب العناد والعنف , والعكس صحيح تكون صارمه وشديدة ولا تلبي طلبات طفلها من الأحتياجات الازمه فهذا يؤدي الى عناد الطفل , فيجب على الأمهات ان يكونوا ما بين الحل الأوسط فى تربية الطفل مع اعطاء الحب والدلال ولكن بشكل منطقي لكي لا يتعود بتلبية طلباته , فيجب على الأمهات استخدام اسلوب جميل ومهذب ومقنع لطفلها لكي تتغلب على عناده, حيث ان الطفل يحتاج الى حنان وحب الأم له, هناك من يستخدم أسلوب العنف والشتم او ماشابه ذلك وهذه الظاهرة تزيد من حدة عناد الطفل .

حيث تلجأ اسباب عناد الطفل الى عدة عوامل : الغيرة من الأشقاء او الأصدقاء أو يريد لفت الأنتباه أو مواجة الطفل العنيد مشاكل فى مدرسته فتدفعه السلوكيات الشاذة والعناد

لذلك سيدتي كوني حريصة فى التعامل مع طفلك العنيد وذلك من خلال عدة اساليب وطرق مقنعه ….

1_ التحفيز والتشجيع والمجامله :
وهى من أهم العوامل الأساسية الذي تدفع الطفل غير عنيد , لذلك يجب كل من الأب والأم اعطاء الحافر والتشجيع والأمان والحب لدي الطفل , وايضا العمل على مدحه بأخلاقه الحسنه وسلوكياته الجميله وتوفير لدية كل من المتطلبات الذي يرغب بها , هكذا يشعر الطفل بالأمان والراحة وحنان الأب والأم له

2- الرقابة الحازمة :
يجب على الأب والأم اعطاء الحرية للطفل العنيد ولكن مع مراقبة شديدة دون ان يلاحظ الطفل عليهما , لأن اذا ترك الطفل العنيد دون مراقبة يمكن أن يزيد من حدة العناد

3- الهدوء :
يجب على الأب والأم الحفاظ على العصبية اثناء عناد الطفل , فحين ظهور عصبية الأباء والأمهات قد تزيد من عناد الطفل , فيجب المحافظه على العصبية واستخدام اسلوب مقنع وهادئ من اجل كسر حدة العناد لدي الطفل

4- التجاهل :
احيانا كثر الدلال والأهتمام والحب الزائد وتلبية رغبات الطفل قد تدفع الطفل الى العناد , لأن أصبح الطفل يريد كل شئ يرغب به , فأن من الطرق الجيدة للتعامل مع الطفل العنيد هى تجاهل الأب والأم تلبيية طلبات الطفل وكأن رغباته اوامر , فيجب على الأب والأم تلبيتها ولكن التجاهل فى بعض الأحيان مع عد الأهمال او عدم توفير الحب والحنان

5- الشرح والتبرير :
حين عناد الطفل فيجب على الأباء والأمهات استخدام اسلوب مقنع دون معاقبته او ضربه , فأثناء معاقبة طفل على شي دون شرح له ودون معرفة أخطائه قد تزيد من عناد الطفل , فيجب استخدام اسلوب سلس ومقنع للطفل لكي لا يرتكب خطأ ثاني

7 أخطاء شائعة في التربية.. تجنبيها مع طفلك

يقع كثيرون منا في أخطاء شائعة عند تربية أطفالنا، بالطبع لا تكون عن قصد بل لأن كل منا يتمنى أن يكون طفله مثاليًا.

ويقسم المختصون في مجال الصحة النفسية هذه الأخطاء الشائعة إلى 7 أخطاء يقع فيها الآباء والأمهات في تربية أطفالهم.

الأوامردون وعي أو إدراك لا نتوقف عن إملاء الأوامر على أطفالنا، افعل.. لا تفعل.. نم.. كل.. اجلس.. وغيرها من الطلبات والأوامر المستمرة.

وهنا يكون الخطأ بأننا نرهق الطفل بأوامرنا دون ترك له المساحة لتنفيذ ما يريد، وتكون النتيجة إما طفل تُسحق إرادته ويتعلم الطاعة العمياء دون خلق مساحة خاصة به.

أو طفل متمرد وعنيد، تأمرينه فيصرخ في وجهك بالرفض، وتبدأ سلسلة أخرى من أخطاء التربية التي تسبب مشكلات كبيرة في نفسية ذلك الطفل.

والحل يكون دومًا بطلب الأشياء المعقولة من الطفل، في مقابل ترك له باب الحرية في التصرف مع التوجيه البسيط، وليس الأمر المباشر والحاد.

اختلاف الأب والأم في منهج التربيةهذا الخطأ يكون نتيجة عدم الاتفاق على المفاهيم التربوية بين الوالدين من البداية، ما يؤثر علي الحالة النفسية للطفل بشكل كبير، لأنه لا يعرف من فيهما على صواب الأم أم الأب، وهو ما يجعله ينجذب لأحدهما دون الآخر، ويؤثر على احترامه وثقته فيه، خاصةً إذا حدثت المشاجرات أمامه، لذلك يجب الاتفاق على منهج تربوي واضح بين الأبوين، وحتى إذا تعارضا في موقف معين، لا بُد أن يصدق أحدهما على قرار الآخر أمامه.

التفرقة بين الأبناءهي كارثة على الرغم من نفي معظم الآباء والأمهات لهذه التفرقة، فإن أبناء كثيرون يشعرون بها، والمطلوب هو التوازن والعدالة عند قدوم الطفل الثاني، الذي غالبًا ما يكون أكثر هدوءً وجاذب للانتباه نتيجة اكتساب الأبوين لخبرة في التربية، ومن هنا تبدأ التفرقة سواء المعنوية أو المادية، وهنا دومًا ما يكون الطفل الذي شعر بأنه غير محبوب، مثل أخيه يتربى لديه عقدة الاضطهاد، التي تنمو مع الطفل وتكبر لتشكل عائق حقيقي في حياته.

لذلك عزيزتي الأم، احرصي على أن تقسمي حبك وعطائك دومًا على أطفالك بالتساوي.

المقارنة
وهي طريقة غير عادلة في التربية، لكنها أيضًا شائعة جدًا ومنتشرة، فمن منا لم يقارن وهو صغير بأخيه المجتهد أو جاره الهادئ.

ومن منا لم يضع طفله في مقارنة مع ابن صديقة أو قريب، دون أن نعي أن الفروق بين الأطفال ستبقى موجودة دائمًا.

وتؤدي المقارنة إلى زرع المرارة بين الأخوة والحط من قدرات الأقل تقديرًا، وعدم الثقة بالنفس، بل سيقارن الطفل نفسه نفسه بمن حوله وهو يملك شعورًا بالدونية وأنه هو الأسوأ والأقل.

عدم إشباع حاجة الطفل من الحب والحنانهناك نوع من الآباء والأمهات يتعاملون مع أبنائهم بقسوة وعنف وكأنهم ماكينات، يوبخونهم وينتقدونهم في كل صغيرة وكبيرة، هذا الخطأ يترك في نفس الطفل آثارًا سيئة كثيرة.

لذلك يجب أن تكون هناك دائمًا مساحة من المرح والترويح مع التعامل الهادئ المطمئن بحب وحنان، ليسود التفاهم بين الجميع.

أن العلاقة المرحة بين الأهل وأطفالهم تنعكس في مراحل نمو الطفل، فنجده صديقًا في مرحلة المراهقة بدلًا من أن يكون بعيدًا عنا، ونجده في الكبر حنونًا وعطوفًا ليس جافًا، أو كما يُقال عنه بأنه عاقٍ لوالديه، فلو بحثنا وراء قصص عقوق الأبناء لأهلهم سنجد قصص من القسوة في التربية، التي زرعت في قلوب الأطفال ونمت معهم. شامل, أدبيات, فن الكتابة, إسلاميات, أدعية, الأفضل, تغذية, فوائد, حكم وأقوال, حكم عن الحب, حواء, العناية بالجسم, صور, طبخ, أطباق رئيسية, كيف, منوعات.

فلنزرع الحب والتواصل المستمر والمرح، كي نحصد البر والحنان.

الإهمال
يؤثر إهمال الأبناء على الأسرة بأكملها، ويجعل الطفل يشعر بالغيرة من أقرانه الذين يحظون باهتمام والديهم، وينعكس ذلك على تصرفاته التي تتسم بالعدوانية في مدرسته ليلفت الانتباه له.

إلى جانب أن الإهمال وعدم التركيز في تفاصيل اليوم والحركات والتصرفات التي يقوم بها طفلك، قد يؤديان إلى قيامه بكوارث دون أن تلاحظي.

فهل تفتشين حقيبته بعد عودته من المدرسة، كي تعرفي كيف يكون يومه، وماذا لو وجدتِ شيئًا ليس له فيها؟

من المؤكد أنكِ ستناقشينه وتسألينه وتصوبين الخطأ، لكن إن كنتِ غير مهتمة ومهملة في مثل هذه التفاصيل، فلن يعرف طفلك أن تصرفه خطأ وسيكرره مرارًا.

التدليل
هذا الخطأ يجعل الطفل يشعر دائمًا بأنه لا بُد أن يكون محور اهتمام الجميع، ويتوقع من كل الناس نفس المعاملة، وبالطبع هذا لا يحدث، ما يجعل انفعالاته طفولية ويتأخر نضجه الاجتماعي والانفعالي وتقل قدرته على تحمل المسؤولية.

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

البقاء لذاتي المؤمنة 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
معلومات عن شركات الاثاث لنقل الاسر و... 
بغيت اعرف معلومه عن عابلة آل علي الكرام . 
ما هي شد البطن؟ 
اعطوني نصيحتكم بنات 
العذاب بعد عمليه تحويل المسار المصغر افيدوني 
في الكويت 200 مليون دينار وَفْرٌ بـ«العلاج... 
برنامج صيدلية مجانى وكامل 
تحذير من شركة تمريض منزلي

----------

